

Ask HN: Graduate Java developer, should I get into iOS development? - dan2k3k4

I have just obtained my B.Sc in Computer Science however I've spent most of my time with Java.
I'm currently looking for jobs and wondered whether I should try to get into iOS development (via internship or similar) or to try and find a job with Java development.<p>Personally, I would prefer to be involved in something new. However as far as I know, most internships pay very little and I'm concerned how I will get by with all the different expenditures (as well as being in debt with a student loan, though that's only 2% or something from your pay-check providing you earn more than 20k per year).<p>What do you guys think? Is iOS development still growing or is it "too late" to jump into that game? I have some minor Android development too but I haven't found a company for that yet in the regions (Geneva-Lausanne, Switzerland) that I've been looking.
======
ses
It could be a useful addition to your repertoire of languages (most employers
will recognise the benefit of having experience of some different languages
even if they're employing for just one). However personally, I would play to
your strengths and if anything concentrate on improving your knowledge of
Android, this will likely help consolidate your existing Java knowledge. Even
now there are still much more jobs looking for core language experience than
mobile.

Java skills are very much in demand, and you are in a good position if you
have decent experience of the language - if you do go down that route I would
make sure you have some knowledge of Java EE, infrastructure frameworks like
Spring and Hibernate and front-end web frameworks like GWT, JSF etc.

You don't say where you are from but I'm guessing the UK - There are usually a
few Java jobs to be found in London and Cambridge as well as the M4 corridor
areas.

~~~
dan2k3k4
I'm actually only looking for jobs between Geneva and Lausanne. My French is
quite good but not fluent though I'm able (and have already) to do interviews
in French.

Though I'm from London and know there's plenty jobs around here, but not as
many in Suisse Romande.

------
alt_f4
Well, if you want to go back to London, there are plenty of Java jobs there.
The entire financial industry runs on Java (well, mostly, among other things).
So, Java definitely is the safer bet.

Having said that, iOS development might be more fun. So also consider your own
interests and aspirations!

------
debacle
It's probably too late to write that 'killer app' on iOS (at least without a
lot of false starts and near misses), but I know anecdotally that there is
still a very high demand for programmers who can write for iOS.

